# MAC studio fix powder question



## mommys-makeup (Apr 16, 2010)

This question is for I guess MAC artists who know wide variety range of studio fix powder shades since you work with all shades, I have been building up my kit and have most of the studio fix powders but my question is is it me or is nc45 slightly darker than nc50? Also is nc25 slightly darker than nc30? sorry if this sounds weird lol, I guess I'm just traumatized with all the fake MAC out there. Thanx everyone!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2010)

its prolly just you.  i don't find those two lighter shades darker than the next shade up. just curious, but can i ask why you're building your kit with studio fix rather than studio fix fluid or any other formula?


----------



## LC (Apr 16, 2010)

nc25 should be lighter than nc30, and same with the nc45 and 50


Can I make a really big suggestion about powders in your kit? Most of your clients (brides and photoshoots) are having pictures taken. Studio fix powder is very very very camera unfriendly. It has something in it that reflects light in a ghostly way anytime the flash goes on. Switch over to Mineralized skin finishes once you run out of your studio fix powders.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_nc25 should be lighter than nc30, and same with the nc45 and 50


Can I make a really big suggestion about powders in your kit? Most of your clients (brides and photoshoots) are having pictures taken. Studio fix powder is very very very camera unfriendly. It has something in it that reflects light in a ghostly way anytime the flash goes on. Switch over to Mineralized skin finishes once you run out of your studio fix powders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is exactly why i asked that question early.  studio fix is NOT something you want in your kit.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, thanx sooo much for the tips guys!! So mineralize powder is better in pictures? I have a sweet 15 coming up and the girl and her mom both use studio fix powder and made it clear they didnt want to use anything else but I didnt know about it showing up "ghostly" in pix! lol. I'm gonna have to try to suggest the other, just hope they dont back out on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

